# Suction cups



## Hiller (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get new fluval suction cups for a canister filter? I believe move may be the old style where they the a hole in the back where the ring pushes into. Mine are solid and do not hold but the filter is still great.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can start here to find the parts for you specific filter and then Google the part number to find who sells it online. 
http://www.fluvalparts.com/filter-parts/
--
Paul


----------



## biji12 (Nov 11, 2013)

Visit Dragon Aquarium in Mississauga, next to Big Als


----------

